# Nipple jars



## cobaltbot (Oct 13, 2006)

I must apologize in advance for any political incorrectness this post may generate.  We have some young people and several ladies in this forum who are valuable contributors and it is not my intention to offend any of them.  That being said I just had to show off my new nipple jars! []    Hey, I didnâ€™t make it up, thatâ€™s what the lady at the yard sale this morning said they were called. I got them for $3 each.  Theyâ€™re made by Hazel Atlas and I suppose were jelly jars.  They were intended for reuse and the metal rings say: TO OPEN â€“ PRY UP USE SPOON HANDLE   Then each ring has a different saying, one says: When empty use this table jar for Sugar, Jams, Jellies, Honey, Pickles.  The other says When empty use this jar for Kitchen staples, ice-box storage or Home preserving.

             My wife already thinks I fondle my bottles more than her!  Ok now Iâ€™m blushing and my nipples are turning red!![sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## welddigger (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow !!!!!! Thoughs' look like fun!!!!!! lol...........................


----------



## bikegoon (Oct 18, 2006)

[]
 First is Gay-Ola then these?[]
 They are pretty cool though, never saw some like that!


----------



## cc6pack (Oct 19, 2006)

Steve,

 You think you've got it bad take a look at what muzzle loaders have to put up with []

 Not just nipples *Tompion *to boot!!!
http://fcsutler.com/fcfirearmaccessories.asp


----------



## PhilaBottles (Oct 28, 2006)

This can tell you where your nipples were made. I wish they were bigger.


----------

